# Fungus Gnat issue!!



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have a issue with fungus gnats. They are infesting my pumilio viv. I would love to dry ice bomb it but I have tads in the brom axils. Any idea if the tads will be ok or is there another root that can be taken? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

In a perfect world, enough froglets would come outta those broms to be happy that those gnats were there.......


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

To be effective, you need to use CO2 for a while, maybe a couple hours. Since the water held in broms is so small, the tads will probably die. 

According to the various sites, the gnat population will decline in after two generations. They're attracted to the color yellow, and if you leave a piece of potato in the viv, the larvae will hop on and you can remove the potato along with the larvae.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> In a perfect world, enough froglets would come outta those broms to be happy that those gnats were there.......


 Yeah the girlfriend is going crazy!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

rollei said:


> To be effective, you need to use CO2 for a while, maybe a couple hours. Since the water held in broms is so small, the tads will probably die.
> 
> According to the various sites, the gnat population will decline in after two generations. They're attracted to the color yellow, and if you leave a piece of potato in the viv, the larvae will hop on and you can remove the potato along with the larvae.


 Yeah I figured that about the tads, im going to give the potatoe trick a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I still say froglet food!


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree, that's free food. My little froglets go nuts when they see them.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Im totally for the food idea but I got to live in peace. Without the girlfriend nagging me every 5 minutes.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

It seems that these flies are more active at night there must be thousands of them in my viv and now in my room. "Smacks face"


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Well i came up with a cheap way to control the problem in my room. Beings that they are attracted to bright light, I took an old fixture of mine that I was going to junk.Took an old cfl bulb and coated the inside of the light fixture and the bulb with the sticky fly gunk. seems to have worked very well, I also left the door of my viv open to try and lure as many as I could out. Best of all the girlfriend is out of my hair.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Thousands of flies?? my goodness. I would contemplate pulling the tads temporarily and bombing the place.... There might be a bunch of gnats gnawing on your roots. Also having soggy substrate hurts.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Probably just an exaguration on my part, but I was very overwelmed. I'm trying the potatoe trick to see if that works. And im not exactly sure where all the tads are. One is about to pop out within a week. Also I only have a couple of plants actually planted in the soil. Mostly mounted broms and vines.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a good point. Keep us posted in case we have a problem like this.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jeffdart said:


> It seems that these flies are more active at night there must be thousands of them in my viv and now in my room. "Smacks face"


snap and post a pic of that mess !!

Quickest (and funnest) way to get rid of them or FF for that matter:

Get you vaccuum cleaner out and put that long wand attachment on it and then go to town. Sucks them right outa the air / mid flight. Chase em around the house.....you'll be suprised how effective it is. A lot like a wii workout too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

You could try...

Hypoaspis
Hypoaspis

or

BENEFICIAL NEMATODES
Beneficial Nematodes


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I was doing the vaccume bit for a while. The light worked well I was getting joy seeing them fly into it and getting stuck. Ill try and get a pic of the gnats tonight if they are as bad.

The nematode and mite is a good idea but i need as many springtails as I can get with new froglets about to emerge.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

You can suffocate the larvae by covering the substrate with about an inch of sand. Had them in my houseplants and this trick completely eradicated the bastards within a couple of days.

Good luck, 

Tom


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

jeffdart said:


> Im totally for the food idea but I got to live in peace. Without the girlfriend nagging me every 5 minutes.


You've overlooked the obvious............get a new girlfriend!



Deb


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

salix said:


> You've overlooked the obvious............get a new girlfriend!
> 
> 
> 
> Deb


I don't really blame her, the flies are very annoying.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I had a similar issue with my Alanis tank 3-4 weeks ago. I don't know how they became established, but every morning for 5 or 6 days the tank would be swarming with gnats. Due to their tiny size, the young gnats were able to escape the tank, wreaking havoc on my sanity. They seemed to congregate near the fluorescent fixtures above that shelf of tanks, so I ran a strip of flypaper lengthwise across the fixture. Worked like a charm. Within 3 days hundreds of gnats had attached themselves to the glue, and the remaining population died out, or at least dwindled in the tank. Worth a try if you haven't solved the issue yet.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I finally got them under control using stick stuff from fly paper and smearing it all over an old bulb and fixture.


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Forgive me while I state the obvious: That's a lot of gnats!!!! 

Well done on the light/sticky idea. I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh man! You are being taken over by the Gnats! I don't blame your GF for complaining!

-Mike-


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I know I was starting to go crazy.


----------

